# RIP Gertrude



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I lost a hen this morning. She was acting weird three days ago, like heavy molting.. Yesterday she was foraging with the others but sometimes staying away. I knew she hadn't laid an egg in a few days so this morning decided to take her to the vet.
$198 later which was the exotic exam fee plus two xrays and euthanasia fee i found out via xrays she had three things going on- lungs that were extremely fuzzy , poop or some kind of buildup where she is supposed to poop, and the most important- a mass so big on her liver that it was pushing her liver into her heart into her lungs..the other items were possibly treatable but the mass on her liver was not.. I made the decision to have her euthanized so she wouldn't suffer and brought her home to bury her. She had NO parasites at all , was at 1.4 lbs due to not eating 
I said to the vet i should have brought her in the other day when she started showing symptoms and he said it wouldn't have mattered due to the mass on her liver


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one awful part about keeping any kind of pet. I'm sorry for your loss. Its hard to lose them and harder not being able to do anything to help.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I am at least ok that it wasn't something i did or a bird flu or something.. She is the second one to die from the 5 i got in sept from the shore. Her and chipmunk came from the same place.. ( the same town that years ago was in the news for having clusters of cancer strike people..) not saying this has anything to do with that , but who knows.... Its just odd that two hens from the same place had health issues


----------



## hollymcsam (May 24, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. We lost our hen 2 days ago due to unknown causes, it's always so sad.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Maryalan so sorry to hear about your chicken, it always feels bad to lose one of your birds especially if it's one you really like.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how attached we can become to them and it's really difficult when they pass.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I saw one of my older hens slipping away a few months ago, and I said it was enough suffering for her and we culled her just to put her out of her misery. I couldn't see her dying in pain. She hadn't eaten or drank in a week, and when we culled her there was so little blood I knew she had been bad off at seeing that. She didn't even fight it when we laid her down to do it. She just laid there. It is sad but I said my good byes 3 days prior and I was sure every morning when I got up she would be dead but nope, she kept fighting until we ended it. Sometimes saying good bye to them is for the best.


----------

